# Even America Knows That Prime Minister Abbott Is A Moron



## Noomi (Jun 2, 2014)

Never heard of this show, 'Last Week Tonight; but they certainly made fun of our stupid Prime Minister recently:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3IaKVmkXuk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3IaKVmkXuk[/ame]

He's a huge fool who hates gay people, thinks that women belong in the kitchen, hates immigrants, wants Chaplains in all public schools, and is taking $1.5 BILLION away from a Royal Commission into sex abuse within the Catholic Church, of which there are hundreds of victims, and putting it into an investigation into the previous government. 

He wants to lower our minimum wage, allow Universities to decide how high their fees are, meaning that many young people will not be able to attend, lower pensions and welfare, charge you $7 every time you see a doctor who would normally bulk bill, and take away money from healthcare.

He is a idiot, and I hope all of America got a good laugh from this video.


----------



## bianco (Jun 4, 2014)

*"The Monk" *...all round good guy [although a little misguided with some budget etc policies].

Ten things you didn't know about Tony Abbott - Telegraph

_Born in London in 1957, Mr Abbott is a staunch monarchist who said his first trip back to England in his 20s &#8220;felt like more than a homecoming&#8221;. 

He later trained as a Roman Catholic seminarian and worked as a journalist, business manager, and political advisor. 
A Rhodes Scholar, he was persuaded after a drinking session to take up boxing while a student at Queen&#8217;s College at Oxford. He retired undefeated after four heavyweight bouts. 

A fitness fanatic and volunteer life guard, he completed an ironman triathlon involving a 2.4 mile swim, 112 mile bike ride and 26-mile run in 2010. 
He made several slip-ups during the campaign, including urging voters to support a female candidate because she had &#8220;a bit of sex appeal&#8221;. 

A father of three daughters in their early 20s, he urged the contestants on Australia&#8217;s Big Brother programme to vote for him as &#8220;the guy with the not bad looking daughters&#8221;. 
He opposes same sex marriage and said in 2010 he feels &#8220;a bit threatened&#8221; by homosexuals. He later revealed that his sister is a lesbian and expressed his support for her. 

In 2009 he said the science of climate change was &#8220;highly contentious&#8221; and the economics of an emissions trading scheme was &#8220;a bit dodgy&#8221;. _

______________________________________________________________
********************************************************

Also a volunteer forest fire fighter;


Prime Minister Tony Abbott joins Davidson Rural Fire Brigade to fight NSW bushfires | News.com.au

_PRIME Minister Tony Abbott has taken a break from running the country to help fire crews fight the bushfires gripping NSW as a volunteer firefighter. 

Mr Abbott has been a member of the NSW Rural Fire Service for 13 years and is trained as a specialist breathing apparatus operator, chainsaw operator and tanker driver. _


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 4, 2014)

> He made several slip-ups during the campaign, including urging voters to support a female candidate because she had a bit of sex appeal.
> 
> A father of three daughters in their early 20s, he urged the contestants on Australias Big Brother programme to vote for him as the guy with the not bad looking daughters.
> 
> ...



The TPM in Australia.


----------



## bianco (Jun 4, 2014)

c_clayton_jones said:


> > he made several slip-ups during the campaign, including urging voters to support a female candidate because she had a bit of sex appeal.
> >
> > A father of three daughters in their early 20s, he urged the contestants on australias big brother programme to vote for him as the guy with the not bad looking daughters.
> >
> ...



tpm?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2014)

bianco said:


> c_clayton_jones said:
> 
> 
> > > he made several slip-ups during the campaign, including urging voters to support a female candidate because she had a bit of sex appeal.
> ...



Tea Party Movement.  CCJ is a leftist who believes political center is 50 degrees left of actual center and anyone right of that line is an ultra-conservative (TPM). Oh well.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 4, 2014)

Abbott sounds like one of our TeaTards

You should have voted for Costello


----------



## bianco (Jun 4, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Abbott sounds like one of our TeaTards
> 
> You should have voted for Costello



He was the Treasurer in the [John]Howard Conservative govt...7 years ago. 
A brilliant Treasurer, he repaid all the debt the Left/Far left govts before him had saddled the nation with.
Then no-idea people voted the Howard govt out and voted the Left/Far Left Labor govt in again. In 6 years it borrowed and spent like a drunken sailor, and saddled the nation with hundreds of billions of debt again.
Now Abbott, a former Minister in the Howard govt, has to work out some ways to repay all this debt and eliminate the 0ne BILLION dollars every 30 days Australia is paying in interest on the money Labor borrowed.
With only a population of 23 million, and 10 million taxpayers...the rot must be stopped.

Peter Costello - Peter Costello


----------



## bianco (Jun 4, 2014)

TPM?
Abbott a TeaTard?

Nah.
He, like the rest of the population, in essence, is a social-capitalist.
Capitalist with a social conscience.

He is the leader of the Liberal Party [Conservatives]...his mentor seems to be former Prime Minister John Howard;

John Howard...awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom by President George W Bush;

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beLagzlhZGg [/ame]


Is Tony Abbott 'John Howard'?
No...but he's trying his best to be much the same. He's a lot younger.

The Liberal Party of Australia...the govt is actually a Liberal party/National party coalition...the LNP...the National party is 'farmers and country folk';

https://www.liberal.org.au/ 

https://www.liberal.org.au/our-beliefs 

_Our Beliefs 

We Believe: 

In the inalienable rights and freedoms of all peoples; and we work towards a lean government that minimises interference in our daily lives; and maximises individual and private sector initiative 

In government that nurtures and encourages its citizens through incentive, rather than putting limits on people through the punishing disincentives of burdensome taxes and the stifling structures of Labor's corporate state and bureaucratic red tape. 

In those most basic freedoms of parliamentary democracy - the freedom of thought, worship, speech and association. 

In a just and humane society in which the importance of the family and the role of law and justice is maintained. 

In equal opportunity for all Australians; and the encouragement and facilitation of wealth so that all may enjoy the highest possible standards of living, health, education and social justice. 

That, wherever possible, government should not compete with an efficient private sector; and that businesses and individuals - not government - are the true creators of wealth and employment. 

In preserving Australia's natural beauty and the environment for future generations. 

That our nation has a constructive role to play in maintaining world peace and democracy through alliance with other free nations. 

In short, we simply believe in individual freedom and free enterprise; and if you share this belief, then ours is the Party for you. 

To download the Federal Platform - click here 

The Liberal Party of Australia Federal Constitution is available to download and print.  _


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 4, 2014)

bianco said:


> TPM?
> Abbott a TeaTard?
> 
> Nah.
> ...



Looks like a social democracy.  The biggest problem in this country (when addressing non US politics) is the far right and left wings attempt to pigeonhole non US politicians and politics within their (the far wing's) narrow classifications in a pathetic effort to score cheap political points against their homegrown opposition.


----------



## bianco (Jun 5, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Looks like a social democracy.  The biggest problem in this country (when addressing non US politics) is the far right and left wings attempt to pigeonhole non US politicians and politics within their (the far wing's) narrow classifications in a pathetic effort to score cheap political points against their homegrown opposition.



Yes...a social-capitalist democracy.

Prime Minister Tony Abbott...in regard to American politics, would be a Democrat-Republican, or if you like ... a Republican-Democrat.

I have no doubt he'll show President Obama and America the respect they deserve from the leader of a foreign country.
Volunteer lifeguard, volunteer forest fire-fighter, volunteer in Indigenous communities, loving husband and father...and he has a sense of humour.

Tony Abbott declares boats issue with Indonesia resolved following meeting with Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono

4 June 2014

_*Tony Abbott declares [people=smuggling]boats issue with Indonesia resolved following meeting with Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono *

Mending fences: Prime Minister Tony Abbott meets Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono at a resort on Batam Island on Wednesday. Photo: Pool 

Tony Abbott has declared in the presence of the Indonesian President the end of the boats issue as a problem between the two countries, saying his hardline policy meant &#8220;it would not substantially further trouble us&#8221;.
President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono made no mention of boats, nor of feelings in his government that Operation Sovereign Borders is simply pushing the problem back to Indonesia, where 10,000 asylum seekers are now stuck with no route out of the country.

The two leaders spoke warmly of each other at their first meeting since the spying revelations in November derailed the bilateral relationship, prompting the president to write of his disappointment in his memoirs, released in January.
But after the men met for 40 minutes on the island of Batam on Wednesday, Dr Yudhoyono downplayed the issue, saying it was something that &#8220;almost distracted our good relations,&#8221; and &#8220;almost became a challenge&#8221;. 
He was confident that the relationship could emerge stronger from the spying code of conduct that is being negotiated by the two countries&#8217; foreign ministers, he said. _

#####

Prime Minister Tony Abbott might have a sense of humour, sometimes get his words mixed up, be unsure of what to say, say the wrong thing according to some, but he's no fool.
He can 'apologise', without apologising...and then convince foreign leaders that peace, love and harmony are the way to go forward together.

His foreign Minister Julie Bishop is no fool either, ....think she's not going to America with him this time.
Julie and Marty [Indon Foreign Minister] will be working together...should be interesting.

Julie in action;

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQbA8M34crw [/ame]
Julie Bishop on ABC's Word Cloud on [Prime Minister]Julia Gillard...June 2011


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2014)

Some in this country would love to see us become a social democracy, some (the one's who hate it) claim we already are or at least going down that road quickly.


----------

